# Please I Need Help After Root.



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

Please read and offer any help.

http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1501

COMING TO YOU LIVE FROM MY TBOLT


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

ROM Manager not compatible with the Droid Charge.


----------



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

What is?

COMING TO YOU LIVE FROM MY TBOLT


----------



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

Like how can I back it up then?

COMING TO YOU LIVE FROM MY TBOLT


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're just looking for something to backup data, I think Titanium Backup is probably the most popular choice. It lets you selectively restore applications, application data, system data, etc between wipes and new ROM installs.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4847-guide-new-users-guide-everything-how-to-root-rom-kernels-radios-cwm/

That post has everything you need to know about rooting, recovery and roms for the charge


----------

